# Hello! - Bach cover inside



## EzGallardo (Nov 28, 2020)

*Hello to everyone!!*. I'm Ezequiel, an argentinian bass player and i wanna start into classical and baroque covers. For my first "cover in the Internet", i decide to play the Invention No.4 in Dm by Bach. Please enjoy it :wave:


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

EzGallardo said:


> *Hello to everyone!!*. I'm Ezequiel, an argentinian bass player and i wanna start into classical and baroque covers. For my first "cover in the Internet", i decide to play the Invention No.4 in Dm by Bach. Please enjoy it :wave:


Nicely done.

And welcome!


----------

